# [solved] ath9k Atheros 802.11n läuft

## hoppel118

Achtung, habe den Titel geändert, da der alte anscheinend nicht interessant genug war...   :Wink: 

alter Titel: "Verbindungsabbrüche mit Atheros AR5008 / AR5418 802.11abgn"

NUR DEN  6. BEITRAG (Sa Aug 09, 2008 2:24 pm) LESEN; DORT FINDET IHR DIE ZUSAMMENFASSUNG!!! ICH SAG SCHON MAL SOVIEL, ATH9K LÄUFT!   :Cool: 

Moinsen!

Wie gesagt, ich hab Verbindungsabbrüche mit dieser Karte:

 *Quote:*   

> hoppel118@ibmt60-gen2 ~ $ sudo lspci | grep Atheros
> 
> 03:00.0 Unclassified device [0033]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 8c)

 

Der Treiber im Portage sagt nach der Installation folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> # No AR5007/AR5008 support in this release; support is available in trunk
> 
>  * No, we will not apply the patch from 1679, if you must, please do so
> 
>  *      in an overlay on your system. That is upstreams ticket 1679, not Gentoo's.

 

Also, alles wieder unmerged und es mit dem trunk-treiber versucht. 

http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-trunk/madwifi-trunk-r3837-20080802.tar.gz

das interface eingerichtet, modprobe usw. alles i.O., also alles startfähig gemacht...

```
echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

```
#####/etc/conf.d/net#####

dns_domain_lo="gallien"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "192.168.118.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.118.255" )

routes_ath0=( "default via 192.168.118.1" )
```

Erster Test:

 *Quote:*   

> hoppel118@ibmt60-gen2 ~ $ wlanconfig ath0 list scan
> 
> SSID            BSSID              CHAN RATE  S:N   INT CAPS
> 
> Gallien         00:15:0c:58:11:9d   11   54M 51:0   100 EPs  WPA WME
> ...

 

Alles super soweit, jetzt noch wpa_supplicant eingerichtet. Dafür hab ich die "wpa_supplicant 0.5.10"aus portage verwendet.

```
#####/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf#####

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="Gallien"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

}
```

Ja, so sieht das ganze aus...

Wie gesagt, ich hab Verbindungsabbrüche. Wenn ich pinge, dann gehen 86 durch, dann 12 wieder nicht, dann 123 durch usw... Ohne Regelmäßigkeit, tendenziell gehen aber mehr pings durch!

Bitte helft mir!  :Smile:  Oder ist mir mit dieser Karte nicht zu helfen? -Irgendwie wird sie ja von gentoo nicht supported.

Achja, ich habe mich für diesen Adapter entschieden, weil ich auch mit OSx86 den neuen 802.11n Standard nutzen möchte. Das fuktioniert super und out of the box.

Ansonsten hab ich ein Thinkpad T60 mit kernel 2.6.26.

Kann man da evt. noch was an der config ändern oder liegts an der Karte selbst?

Greetz Hoppel118Last edited by hoppel118 on Sun Aug 10, 2008 12:18 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## hoppel118

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Hab mal weiter geforscht, bin ja auch noch nicht so der Profi, was wireless in Zusammenhang mit linux betrifft... Aber gewillt alles zu verstehen!   :Cool: 

"dmesg" hat folgendes ergeben:

```
hoppel118@ibmt60-gen2 ~ $ sudo dmesg | grep ath

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath5k phy0: Device not yet supported.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

MadWifi: ath_attach: Switching rfkill capability off.

ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros 5418: mem=0xedf00000, irq=17

ath0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Ok, das ist ja schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt: "ath5k phy0: Device not yet supported." dacht ich mir. Also weiter gesucht und im gentoo-wiki fündig geworden:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Atheros_5xxx

 *Quote:*   

> wireless card working:
> 
>     * ath5k is a completely FOSS wireless driver for Atheros WLAN based chipsets
> 
>     * ath9k is a completely FOSS wireless driver for Atheros IEEE 802.11n WLAN based chipsets.
> ...

 

ath5k ist der Treiber den ich verwende und der unterstützt folgende Chipsätze:

--> AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133

ath9k ist wohl der Treiber den ich benötige, für die neuen folgenden 802.11n-Chipsätze:  

--> AR5418+AR5133, AR5416+AR5133, AR5416+AR2133, AR9160, AR9280, and AR9281

Wie gesagt, ich habe die AR5008 / AR5418.

Also hab ich schon mal den falschen Treiber in Verwendung.

Ok, hat da vielleicht jemand nen Link, wie ich den ath9k installiere bzw. wo ich den überhaupt herbekomme? Gibts den überhaupt schon?

Ich meld mich wieder... Bin ich hier der einzige der nen 802.11n wireless-chipsatz von atheros verwendet?   :Shocked:  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

Bin wieder fündig geworden: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k

 *Quote:*   

> You can then enable ath9k in the kernel configuration under
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   [*] Network device support  --->
> ...

 

Kann diese Einstellung in meinem Kernel nicht finden, habe den 2.6.26 aus den gentoo-sources.

Oder muss ich das irgendwie mit git  *Quote:*   

> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mcgrof/ath9k.git

  in den Kernel bauen??? Wie funktioniert das? -Werde weiter suchen ...   :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

ok, bin jetzt im "gentoo linux kernel guide" gelandet, wenn ich damit durch bin, melde ich mich wieder...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml

Prima Alleinunterhalter!   :Laughing: 

[/edit]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetz Hoppel118

----------

## musv

Hallo Alleinunterhalter  :Smile: , 

falls du mal rausgefunden haben solltest, wie der ath5k oder ath9k funktioniert, kannst du mal bitte die Konfigurationsfiles posten?  (etc/conf.d/net)

Ich hatte mal kurz mit ath5k gespielt, kam aber zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis. Ich bin schon an der Stelle gescheitert, dass ich zwar ein wlan0-Device hatte, aber dafür kein ath0 mehr. Deswegen läuft bei mir noch immer 2.6.25 mit dem Madwifi-Treiberpaket. Ok, vmware-modules und openafs lassen sich noch nicht mal mit 2.6.26 compilieren (gibt schon rege Diskussionen bei bugs.gentoo.org).

----------

## hoppel118

Moinsen,

der ath5k "funktioniert", wenn man von den Verbindungsabbrüchen absieht.   :Laughing: 

Wie sieht das denn bei anderen Leuten aus mit diesem Chipsatz? Habt ihr auch Abbrüche mit ath5k oder funktioniert der bei euch zumindest im 802.11g?

Hab mich mal weiter mit ath9k beschäftigt, hab gerade Urlaub und das Wetter ist nicht so berauschend...   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701660-highlight-ath9k.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701868-highlight-ath9k.html

In dem oberen Artikel geht hervor, dass ich nen neuen Kernel benötige. Wenn ich mit "sudo emerge -s sources" Portage betrachte, sehe ich dort:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-kernel/git-sources [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.6.27_rc2-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich damit meinen Kernel auf die Version "2.6.27_rc2-r1" patche? 

Denn laut wswartzendruber hat man so vielleicht eine Chance:

 *Quote:*   

> I haven't spent that much more time on it, and I'll give it a fresh try this weekend. It's as my general understanding (from reading the mailing list) that the ath9k driver (and the kernels wireless part) are still under development. Looks like the missing symbols might be in 2.6.27-rc1 or git, so I'm going to give that a try later. I'll post if I have any luck. 

 

Ich werde es testen...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

hab git-sources 2.6.27_rc2-r1 emerged, ath9k ist dort auch noch nicht drin. werd dann jetzt den Kernel bauen und mich dann mit dem wireless git-guide beschäftigen...

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/git-guide

[/edit]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

so, Kernelbauen hätte ich mir eben klemmen können, ich dachte ich bau nur den ath9k-Treiber in den vorhandenen neuen 2.6.27_rc2-r1-Kernel ein. Aber git läd den kompletten wireless-testing-Kernel herunter.

hab also git emerged, dann die aktuellen wireless-testing-kernel-sources mit git heruntergeladen. alte .config von eben kopiert. dann in "make menuconfig" nachgeschaut, neuer punkt für ath9k (802.11n) ist jetzt vorhanden!!! Yes!!!   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   [*] Network device support  --->
> 
>         Wireless LAN  --->
> ...

 

Kernel wird gerade kompiliert und gleich werden wir es sehen!   :Very Happy:   Das heißt, wenn ich es noch rechtzeitig schaffe, werd um 15Uhr von nem Kollegen abgeholt. Wenn ichs also nicht mehr schaffe, gehts heut Abend erst weiter. Aber ich denke ich hab jetzt schon ne Menge geschafft!    :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

So mit dem networkmanager läufts stabil, hab 1000pings durchlaufen lassen, keine Probleme! Yes!!! Nur mit wpa_supplicant läufts nicht, aber ich will nur das nutzen!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Der networkmanager macht schon beim kompilieren Probleme und später will er dann nicht mehr in kde automatisch starten, wenn man ein startscript baut, dann vergisst er die Passwörter, hab ich kein Bock drauf, das ist schrott! Will wpa_supplicant wieder zum Laufen bringen...

[/edit]

GreetzLast edited by hoppel118 on Sat Aug 09, 2008 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoppel118

so...

 *Quote:*   

> ibmt60-gen2 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> ...

 

Was bedeutet: "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported"?

Ansonsonsten kann ich mein wlan schonmal sehen:

 *Quote:*   

> ibmt60-gen2 ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:15:0C:58:11:9D
> ...

 

Den Rest gibts denn heute Abend bzw morgen... 

@ musv, das sieht doch schonmal nach was aus.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit]

So, da bin ich wieder...   :Cool: 

nun kommt bei "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart" folgende Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting wlan0
> 
>  *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...
> 
> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Operation not supported
> ...

 

achja..., da stehts: 802.11abgn

 *Quote:*   

> hoppel118@ibmt60-gen2 ~ $ sudo iwconfig
> 
> Password:
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

[/edit]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetz

Hoppel118Last edited by hoppel118 on Sat Aug 09, 2008 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoppel118

So, dies ist jetzt meine letzte Antwort auf meine eigenen Probleme. 

Warum will hier keiner mit mir reden? 

Hat keiner Interesse an 802.11n?

Hat niemand eine Atheros des Types AR5008 (802.11abgn)?

 *Quote:*   

> ath5k:
> 
> --> AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133
> 
> ath9k für 802.11n-Chipsätze:
> ...

 

Nachfolgend werde ich versuchen meine Taten vollständig incl. aller configs aufzulisten. Achtung!!! Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen von gentoo offiziell supporteten kernel, aber wers trotzdem wissen will, kann ja weiterlesen!   :Laughing: 

1. Da der 802.11n-Treiber sich im wireless-testing-kernel befindet und dieser mit git vom dortigen Server geholt wird, machen wir zuerst:

```
# sudo emerge dev-util/git
```

2. jetzt müssen wir uns ein bisschen mit dieser Seite beschäftigen:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/git-guide

--> dann wechseln wir in unser Kernel-Verzeichnis, ziehen uns den wireless-testing-kernel anhand von git und machen noch ein update:

```
# su -

# cd /usr/src

# git-clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-testing.git

# git-pull
```

3. So jetzt wechseln wir in das entsprechende Verzeichnis, passen den kernel den eigenen Wünschen an, und aktivieren den Punkt 802.11n für Atheros. 

Wie man den Kernel anpasst liest man hier nochmal nach:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml

```
# cd wireless-testing

# make menuconfig
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loadable module support
> 
>     [*] Enable loadable module support
> ...

 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

4. nun mounten wir unsere boot-partition, kopieren das bzImage dort hin und passen die grub.conf an. Jetzt 1ter Neustart mit dem wireless-testing-kernel

5. Jo, dann erstellen wir das interface und bringen es in den default runlevel:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

6. überprüfen ob treiber geladen ist

```
# dmesg | grep ath

ath9k: 0.1

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
```

7. überprüfen ob umliegende wlans gefunden werden

```

#iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:  Access Point:

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=23 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:

          .......

# iwlist wlan0 scan

Cell 01 - Address: 00:11:F5:85:BD:7D

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=18/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000002447a58189

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1724ms ago
```

8. meine configs sehen wie folgt aus:

```
#####/etc/conf.d/net#####

dns_domain_lo=" ... "

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.118.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.118.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.118.1" )
```

```
#####/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf#####

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

# ap_scan=2 was the one for me you may try 0 or 1 indstead of 2

# ap_scan=2 ## funzt ab und zu für kurz oder lang

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1 

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="deine_ssid"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=geheim

}
```

Während ich diese Zusammenfassung geschrieben habe, habe ich ca. 5000 pings auf meinen Router gemacht, es gab keine Verbindungsabbrüche, fast alles ist super. Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch mit wpa_supplicant, es läuft aber trotzdem:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                               [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                      

      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                          [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ... 
```

Was bedeutet "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0"?

Ich hoffe, es gibt auch interesse von euch, das ganze mal auszuprobieren.

Über Kritik freue ich mich. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass diese Kerneloption "Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support" bald Einzug in unseren offiziellen Kernel erhält. Kann ich das irgendwie beeinflussen? Naja, bis wir bei kernel-2.6.27_rc2 sind haben wir ja noch genügend Zeit das zu testen. 

Greetz

Hoppel118

----------

## sh0r7y

```
"ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0"?
```

einfach ignorieren kommt bei mir auch. und noch paar anderen auch aber WLAN funktioniert ohne probleme.

und btw ich hab den stable 2.6.26er kernel am laufen und gibts auch shcon einen punkt

```
Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support (NEW)
```

edit:

sry seh grad dass nur

```
PHY: RF5111/2111 RF5112/2112 RF5413/2413
```

unterstützt werden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

wo ist denn dein genaues problem mit wla_supplicant? wie ich an deiner iwconfig ausgabe sehe scheinst du nicht wirklich verbunden zu sein.

mal allgemeine infos zur config datei von wpa_supplicant:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

stoppe mal dein wlan0 init script mit 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

 führe dann 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 aus und danach schaust du mal in die ausgabe vom manuellen starten von 

```
wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -D wext
```

 ob du eine brauchbare fehlermeldung finden kannst, wenn nicht -> nopaste und hier mal posten, dann können wir vielleicht weiter helfen. 

mfg

----------

## toralf

für 

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
```

siehe http://w1.fi/bugz/show_bug.cgi?id=278

----------

## hoppel118

@ sh0r7y

ich ignoriere das ja zur Zeit auch, aber irgendwie ist es halt ein Schönheitsfehler, den ich noch begradigen wollte. 

Richtig, mit dieser Einstellung:  *Quote:*   

> Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support (NEW)

  hatte ich ständige Verbindungsaussetzer und es wird kein 802.11n unterstützt... Deshalb kam ich zu ath9k. 

@ AmonAmarth

Danke, als ich "iwconfig" ausgeführt hatte, war ich gerade nicht verbunden. 

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -D wext

 

Hier sieht alles wunderbar aus, läuft ja auch alles super jetzt. Es ging halt nur noch um diese eine Meldung.

@ toralf

Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht! Wenns ein bug ist kann man wohl nur abwarten...

ATH9K FOREVER!!!   :Cool: 

Greetz

Hoppel118

----------

